# Sunset Valley plastic ties question



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:


Are the Sunset Valley ties solid or hollow underneath? 


http://www.svrronline.com/TrackandRail.html


Thanks!


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

The SVRR ties in the ties strips are hollow underneath (as most manufacturer's are), but I believe their individual switch ties are solid. 

-Ray


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray-


Thanks, I had assumed they were hollow.  Their products look nice, I think this is the route I will go and sell off my Aristo and LGB track.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,


My whole layout has been done with Sunset Valley track. The code 250 looks great.  Rail is sprayed rust color before installing. The turnout in the first picture is a Sunset Valley #8.  I operate  with battery so I use aluminum rail to save some bucks.  Turnouts are nickel silver.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had it since it was Garich Light Transport 15 years ago. I think the code 250 really makes the trains look more to scale and less toy like. Jerry


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a little off topic, but Paul, those are some beautiful photos of your layout! 

Seeing the rolling stock and RS3s, I can see why you were interested in doing the San Joaquin Daylight. BTW I went ahead with Aristo heavyweights and USAT streamline cars for my San Joaquin Daylight. I haven't seen them together yet so have my fingers crossed on the color match.... 

I do think the code 250 really adds to the overall effect for standard gauge. I'm using code 215 Llagas Creek on my indoor 1:20.3 layout. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Sunset valley rail and Accucraft tie strips.  I just happened to like the appearance of the Accucraft ties a bit better; but, both makes are first-rate products.  You can't go wrong with either.  And I really like the more prototypical appearance of code 250 rail.


Llyn


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got the $3 catalogue and sample in the mail from Pete Comley.  Got a sample of the aluminum and brass rail and the SM32 ties/sleepers.

Anyhow, the samples are VERY nice, I think this stuff will suit me fine.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------

